# Freelance hunting in Canada



## LoveLabs (Oct 26, 2009)

I heard a dirty little rumor that the future of freelance hunting in Canada might not be possible in the future? If the Canadian provinces did away with freelance hunting wouldnt you think that it would hurt their economy? I hope this doesnt happen as I would like to make a trip up there within 3 years. What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

this has been going on for a couple years now. the outfitters association is trying to grab control (and $$$). typical of many outfitters. it used to be that you became an outfitter because of talent. leasing changes that. so would this endeavor. it does not sound like they will succeed though. there is much opposition to it within Canada. the outfitters association here in Wyoming tried to seize control of nonresident licensing a few years ago with a lawsuit. that went down in flames. i once had plans of being a guide, but nonsense of this caliber has soured me on the whole thing. i don't have the right to screw over the public for my own gain, that is what politicians do.
don't get me wrong here, not all outfitters are this way, but unfortunately there have become too many that are.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Some provinces have powerful outfitter associations and are pushing for the guide requirement such as Alberta but Saskatchewan had done an economy survey and want to keep things as the are to draw in more business to localities besides some farmers don't appreciate their neighbrs becoming guides and profiting while they slug it out during the hard times as it is illegal to charge any land fees


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

:******: :******: As if someone needed any more reason to hate outfitters pimping out freelancing havens. Any hack can go to canada and kill birds and obviously a lot of them have become guides up there because they can get away with being hacks.

In my limited experience hunting canada, there are some areas where the local communities want nothing to do with outfitters, I hope they stay vigilant up there! Great people!


----------



## chrisg (Mar 17, 2010)

If it does happen, which I dont see happening in SK and MB for quite some time, AB, on the other hand is pushing strongly towards it. It will most certainly hurt the small communities of rural Canada. The great people who make a living there certainly dont need this extra income but they certainly do appreciate it. And the hospitality is unreal. Great people and great hunting, I hope this never passes as I certainly wouldnt go up there to pay to hunt waterfowl.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

chrisg said:


> If it does happen, which I dont see happening in SK and MB for quite some time, AB, on the other hand is pushing strongly towards it. It will most certainly hurt the small communities of rural Canada. The great people who make a living there certainly dont need this extra income but they certainly do appreciate it. And the hospitality is unreal. Great people and great hunting, I hope this never passes as I certainly wouldnt go up there to pay to hunt waterfowl.


I wouldn't worry about it.They tried that 2 years ago in Sask.So the wildlife service had a survey done by calling non-res. and also the tourism industry to see how it would affect tourism.They called me on the phone.After it was finished.....they said if would affect to many people if they required a guide.


----------



## ducks (Sep 17, 2009)

Been guide in Texas for A long time.Went to ND last year for 1st time.Thought about guiding there for about 2 min.( hard to get out of your old habits).I would never want it to change.Went with 2 old guide buddies and they felt the same way.You may not be able to keep it like it is but try the best you can.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I talked to a guide from SK a few years ago. The reason why the association is want to do it is $$ and also the fact that many guides from the US go up to canada and guide with out proper license and what not. The rogue guides is what really was pissing off this guide. But I don't see it happening up there. Too many farmers want birds shot and pushed off crops. The area I hunt a couple of guides are around. Some of the land owners don't like them at all.


----------

